# Cattaraugus Mid-October



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted this on the Steelhead forum....no replies....anyone here willing to share?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heading up to NY the second weekend of October to try my hand on the Catt. I am hoping for some more rain and cooler temps by then to get the fish moving up above the reservation. Any suggestions for this piece of water (tactics)? Any flies work better than others for fish in this system? Thanks.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I gave up on that site years ago! I now live in Cincinnati, and used to fish the Catt From Sept-Jan! I can give you all the scope you want to know!

Call me 513-646-6522

Tom


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I will on the Oak next Friday-Tuesday. Not a real fan of the Catt. I have had more hookups and landed fish on the Oak plus the crowds this time of year are not that bad due to bow season. When I go back the 1st week in Nov there are more people but they are there for the browns not the salmon. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> I will on the Oak next Friday-Tuesday. Not a real fan of the Catt. I have had more hookups and landed fish on the Oak plus the crowds this time of year are not that bad due to bow season. When I go back the 1st week in Nov there are more people but they are there for the browns not the salmon. Let me know if you need any more info.


Except for the Rez "I have not fished the rez since the guides invaded heavily 5 yrs ago" why not a fan? Just curious not hidden adjenda here! I like the Oak the day after thanksgiving, and burt .. lol... what an arm pit full of fish .. lol..


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> I gave up on that site years ago! I now live in Cincinnati, and used to fish the Catt From Sept-Jan! I can give you all the scope you want to know!
> 
> Call me 513-646-6522
> 
> Tom


Tom, thanks for the offer! I will give you a call Moday evening if that works for you. Thanks again,


Jake


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

wildland01 said:


> Tom, thanks for the offer! I will give you a call Moday evening if that works for you. Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Jake


cool, I'll have my phone on all day!

Tom


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

How did you do ?


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom-

Thanks for all the advice and info. The trip was great and weather was beautiful (although possibly a little warm for steelies). I ended up not landing any fish, but took home some great experience to work off of. There were plenty of other anglers out, although they all seemed to be center-pinners. A couple of those guys hooked up on runs I had already moved through, so at least I was reading the water right and fishing in the right areas. I am think next time I will try to fish deeper and slower. The water was back down from the previous rains and running low in the smaller drainages. I think the next trip will be to one of the Ohio tribs in a month or so...getting excited just thinking about it. Thanks again!

Jake


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

wildland01 said:


> Tom-
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and info. The trip was great and weather was beautiful (although possibly a little warm for steelies). I ended up not landing any fish, but took home some great experience to work off of. There were plenty of other anglers out, although they all seemed to be center-pinners. A couple of those guys hooked up on runs I had already moved through, so at least I was reading the water right and fishing in the right areas. I am think next time I will try to fish deeper and slower. The water was back down from the previous rains and running low in the smaller drainages. I think the next trip will be to one of the Ohio tribs in a month or so...getting excited just thinking about it. Thanks again!
> 
> Jake



You got my number, and keep in touch. Call me some time and possibly we can get out to fish!


----------

